
At least 20 killed, 165 wounded after tsunami hits Indonesia - tsneed290
https://apnews.com/e91d55a6b39542c0896c5f31a0098870
======
aaron695
The problem with the severe under reporting of the death toll is, in the
current news cycles it'll be adjusted but people will have moved on by then.

We know it's more than 20. But the news is incapable of reporting that.

We need a Nate Silver or something working on the estimates.

~~~
PavlovsCat
Right now, it says "Tsunami triggered by volcano sweeps Indonesia beach; 62
dead", story age is "17 minutes ago", and it's on HN for over an hour, so I
guess they updated it since.

